# Max is starting to look scary, dont you think?



## ponyfarm (Apr 11, 2010)

He is a goof-ball, but can get such an intense gaze. Scares me sometimes. lol! I had to resort to a bandana (blue is his color) when we go out, so people dont shy away from us.


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

what a beautiful face..love his coloring..


----------



## Gharrissc (May 19, 2012)

Scary looking can be a good thing sometimes. He doesn't look that scary to me though.


----------



## Bear L (Feb 9, 2012)

My sable scared me once when we went off leash hiking. As I came up this narrow path with tall weeds all around and looked up, I froze when I saw this thing staring at me at a not so distant place. Then I remembered... that's my dog looking at me, not a wild animal.


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

He is hunky handsome, but where is the pic with the blue bandanna? We want to see.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Not scary, in my opinion. He has a very calm expression.


----------



## ponyfarm (Apr 11, 2010)

OK, I was just kidding about the being scared part...but, he does get a very intense gaze at times. And for sure, he does not look like my friends "Charmin Golden Retriever Puppy"...!

Thanks for the compliments and will get a pic with the bandana! Maybe at this weeks free concert!


----------



## Nikitta (Nov 10, 2011)

He looks great. If you wanted a cute golden retriever puppy, I'm sure you would have gotten one. You picked good.


----------



## NWHeather (Oct 29, 2010)

He's gorgeous!



Bear L said:


> My sable scared me once when we went off leash hiking. As I came up this narrow path with tall weeds all around and looked up, I froze when I saw this thing staring at me at a not so distant place. Then I remembered... that's my dog looking at me, not a wild animal.


Hehe.


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

very handsome


----------



## NatalieCat (Apr 10, 2012)

Maybe I should get Katie a bandana, i've noticed as she gets bigger more people shy away from her.

Very cute, the more pictures I see the more sable coloring has been growing on me.


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)

post it on a Lab, Golden or Maltese forum to hear what John Q public thinks.

He's among friends here.


----------

